# Holding Mashed Potato



## TopherInTulsa (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys! New to the forum. Glad I happened upon this website while on a google spree. 

I have a pretty straightforward question for y’all! We have to hold mashed potatoes for about 2 and a half to 3 hours per shift. We can’t seem to keep them from souring to quickly. Is it a time issue or a temp issue?


----------



## don rich (Jun 1, 2015)

Temp. Lid on in a Bain and you should be fine


----------



## don rich (Jun 1, 2015)

Keep your temp at a min of 140. Or in pastry bags in water at temp


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

How is it possible that a batch of potatoes goes "sour" in 2-3 hours? That doesn't even hit maximum holding time.

I usually just hold them warm, and scoop small batches into a smaller pot to get hot and adjust consistency/seasoning.


----------



## don rich (Jun 1, 2015)

someday said:


> How is it possible that a batch of potatoes goes "sour" in 2-3 hours? That doesn't even hit maximum holding time.
> 
> I usually just hold them warm, and scoop small batches into a smaller pot to get hot and adjust consistency/seasoning.


Again, minimum holding temp 140. Warm doesn't cut it.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

don rich said:


> Again, minimum holding temp 140. Warm doesn't cut it.


Depending on jurisdiction you have up to 4 hours to use or discard food that is "out of temperature control," so after you make potato puree there is a 4 hour window in which to serve for discard it.


----------



## Flatheadfoodie (Jan 18, 2018)

don rich said:


> Again, minimum holding temp 140. Warm doesn't cut it.


Holding in a steam well with a double boiler 3rd pan style, covered,and stirred about every 30 minutes has always worked for me. Also works with rice for the most part.


----------



## TopherInTulsa (Jan 17, 2018)

don rich said:


> Keep your temp at a min of 140. Or in pastry bags in water at temp


Thank you so much Don rich!! I didn't even think about pastry bags! I appreciate it very very much!


----------



## TopherInTulsa (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you everybody for your replies and advice and suggestions! Someday, I’m asking a question because I’m looking for information. Giving you the information I have and going from That. Maybe my temp is just outta the norm. I inherited a POS steam table that at lvl 3 on it is just scorching things and breaking cream sauces. I appreciate your professional opinion and your reply makes me think the heat applied at a particular number on the dial is not within the normal range.


----------



## TopherInTulsa (Jan 17, 2018)

Flatheadfoodie said:


> Holding in a steam well with a double boiler 3rd pan style, covered,and stirred about every 30 minutes has always worked for me. Also works with rice for the most part.


Flathead thank you for the suggestion, as soon as I clock in these methods are going into effect! Thank you everybody!


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

funny had this convo at work yesturday,
and we had a chef call in (like ring a chef from agency)

he said that you change out your ratios,..i went wtf 
he said you change your cream and butter ratio to make it thinner to get a better hold time in the bay.

not sure how that works when it boarder line a soup but yeah


----------



## TopherInTulsa (Jan 17, 2018)

Cdp said:


> funny had this convo at work yesturday,
> and we had a chef call in (like ring a chef from agency)
> 
> he said that you change out your ratios,..i went wtf
> ...


We ended up with a Bain setup to keep a slightly lower and more consistent temp! Also decreased the amount we keep on the line. So both things have helped a bunch. But fair enough lol mashed potato soup holds just fine


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

http://tdyne.com

The most ideal holding cabinets on the market.


----------

